# VK | Nasty Juice and more



## Stroodlepuff (21/9/18)

This just in:

Nasty Juice R260.00 for 60ml
Nasty nic salts R260.00 for 30ml
The one E-liquid R290.00 for 100Ml
Something E-liquid R310.00 for 120ml

https://www.vapeking.co.za







Sent from my BLA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## skola (21/9/18)

Hey @Stroodlepuff,

Are these already in stores?

Thanks.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (21/9/18)

skola said:


> Hey @Stroodlepuff,
> 
> Are these already in stores?
> 
> Thanks.




Hi There

Some of the stores do have their stock already, maybe just call the specific store and ask

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smittie (26/9/18)

Just picked up a bottle of Nasty Juice Cush Man from VK Montecasino. Awasomeness!!!!!! Damn this is good stuff!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

